#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-03-28
<newbie|2> ciao
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-30
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti e buone vacanze di pasqua :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-25
<lioko> se installo ubuntu sul mio PC perdo la garanzia (affiancandolo a ein
<lioko> *
<lioko> Windows
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-26
<Skagdead> ma half life va su lubuntu?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-29
<ciao98> ciao
<ciao98> una domanda soltanto... 
<ciao98> come sapete 8 aprile termina il supporto wiendows e mi stavo chiedendo quale versione linux (possibilmente UBUNTU) posso installare!? grazie
